# Giant Battleship model!!



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

At great risk of being scolded for posting a nontrain subject, I thought most of us are also modelers of one sort or another and might get a kick out of seeing this:
http://gizmodo.com/photogallery/germanbattleshipmodel/


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

TOTALLY COOL , LOVE IT..


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup,as Marty said.

Sweeeeeeeet..

Now we need to get Marty to dig a big Lake in his backyard and we could dock on of those babys next to the coaling tipple ???????


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Back in the 70's there was an article about a group of men who had a navy of different ships built like this ship and would fight a small battle. I always wondered if a quick storm blew up, how boyant were these things. 
Ron


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I saw a write up about this one. 2 man crew and a 20-30 horse out board for propulsion. 

John


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It's in 1:20: http://gizmodo.com/303707/man-finis...oland-soon

Wonder why he picked that scale?


----------



## sandbarn (Feb 13, 2010)

I've always though battleships were the most beautful of all ships ever built. The curves of the hull, its sideon profile, a picture of a broadside being fired. All somehow remind me of a beautful woman. 
Maybe that's crazy, but then again, I think all of us here have admited to being at least a little off center.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Many years ago I exhibited my R/C stuff at an International hobby show at the Salon Du Marquette in Paris. 
This is a giant exhibition centre that was big enough to fly gas powered R/C helis as well as run 5" gauge live steam. 

They also had a huge boat pond where giant fans on one side provided the breeze to demonstrate R/C Yachts. 

Every couple of hours the pond was used for a re-enactment of the D Day landings. Multiple R/C landing craft would arrive at the beach and unload allied forces R/C tanks which would then fight a pitched battle with the German forces. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

_Every couple of years somebody stumbles on that 1:20 battleship. I think I saw the same photos 10 years ago. It has probably sunk or has been scrapped by now. _

You guys have no idea how much fun can be had with battleships. When I was a laddie growing up in Yorkshire, England, we had Peasholm Park in Scarborough, where the "Battle of Peasholm Park" has been running for 80 years. Taking about 30 minutes, the 3 good guys would sink the bad guys, using planes, smoke and all kinds of munitions. Here's a video and a link to gthe 'friends' page: Peasholm Park Battles 

P.S. There's a whole group of enthusiasts who make ships and have battles with them. I think they use air guns and fit tissue paper to the hull so the ships will sink...


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

1:96 scale is widely popular for model military ships. Hulls are 5 foot or so for a small destroyer or frigate. Up to 11 - 12 foot for a large aircraft carrier. Way cool.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

There used to be a guy where I lived growing up that had a WWII era Aircraft Carrier about 10-11 feet long, that he would motor around the lake and land RC airplanes on and take off from it. A lot of RC airplanes met their demise slamming into the fantail or going off the side... Pretty amazing when you think about it, hitting a moving object with a moving object from a third point of view vantage point. With variable winds... 

BTW, the German Battleship Bismark was referred to by the crew and the German Navy as "he" rather than "she" because (supposedly) he was too big and bad to be a "girl." 

Robert


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a complete replica of the Cutty Sark sailing vessel Its still boxed up just like the day I brought it home, it's about 6-8 ft long in the box. And has been stored since acquiring it when I was in the liquor industry! Had forgotten about it until I saw this thread!! Its an amazing model and was used for a major display of Cutty Sark liquor back in the 90's. My retailer had won it, for the display, and I was able to barter him out of it. Don't even remember what I paid him for it if anything, or just trading something + monies???????????????????? Hah LOL mental pause settin in on me I guess! Regal


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Pete, maybe the ships you are talking about is the ones I remember reading about in the 70's. 
ron


----------

